# TT Hidden compartment



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

Remember someone saying there was one. But can't find it. Somewhere to put passport etc outside of glove compartment.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

CapoGT said:


> Remember someone saying there was one. But can't find it. Somewhere to put passport etc outside of glove compartment.


Sorry! .... but I think you will find that no one will let on exactly where it is  :wink:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

If I tell you... i'd have to kill you...

Not a secret is the first aid compartment, next to the rear seat.


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

Under the driver seat, as specified if ordered as optional extra.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Or if you have a roadster with the storage pack there are storage compartments behind the seats :wink:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I seem to recall something about a drop-down flap somewhere near the driver's right knee by the OBD port. I don't have my TT with me at the moment (it's being given a Burberry wrap) so I don't know, but that's the only "secret" compartment thing I can remember.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

The secret compartment will pop up if you:
1) Put ignition to ON but do NOT start the engine
2) Hold both the open fuel cap + boot release button for exactly 5 seconds
3) Quickly cycle ignition OFF and ON twice
4) Pull both high beam stalk and windscreen wiper towards you for 5 seconds
5) Voila! Secret compartment reveals itself.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've just tried that and I got pulled by the cops and breathalysed.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

wja96 said:


> I seem to recall something about a drop-down flap somewhere near the driver's right knee by the OBD port. I don't have my TT with me at the moment (it's being given a Burberry wrap) so I don't know, but that's the only "secret" compartment thing I can remember.


What is a Burberry wrap?


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

vlastan said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to recall something about a drop-down flap somewhere near the driver's right knee by the OBD port. I don't have my TT with me at the moment (it's being given a Burberry wrap) so I don't know, but that's the only "secret" compartment thing I can remember.
> ...


PMSL :lol: :lol:


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

hope88 said:


> The secret compartment will pop up if you:
> 1) Put ignition to ON but do NOT start the engine
> 2) Hold both the open fuel cap + boot release button for exactly 5 seconds
> 3) Quickly cycle ignition OFF and ON twice
> ...


Quality..


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

12snowy said:


> Under the driver seat, as specified if ordered as optional extra.


this is what i was thinking about...thanks


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

hope88 said:


> The secret compartment will pop up if you:
> 1) Put ignition to ON but do NOT start the engine
> 2) Hold both the open fuel cap + boot release button for exactly 5 seconds
> 3) Quickly cycle ignition OFF and ON twice
> ...


Which fuse covers this function? I've tried a couple of times and all that happened was that the fuel flap opened, the boot lid popped, the windsceen got cleaned and the bloke next door waved at me, so the fuse must have gone.

Why is this not covered in the manual?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

talk-torque said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > The secret compartment will pop up if you:
> ...


LOL :lol:


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

I made my own, all you need is a stanley knife and 5 mins. To do it all you have to do is tilt the drivers seat forward and then cut a section out the back of the seat and hey presto your own secret compartment. I use it to keep my stanley knife in. :roll:


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

*Yes!* found it,* OH!!* hang on a bit someone has filled it with fuses, no problem they are coming out easily. Spot on thanks. :lol:


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

vlastan said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to recall something about a drop-down flap somewhere near the driver's right knee by the OBD port. I don't have my TT with me at the moment (it's being given a Burberry wrap) so I don't know, but that's the only "secret" compartment thing I can remember.
> ...


It's something you have to get when Audi have run out of black and you have to get an orange one.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Spooks said:


> *Yes!* found it,* OH!!* hang on a bit someone has filled it with fuses, no problem they are coming out easily. Spot on thanks. :lol:


Brilliant. Just brilliant.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Spooks said:


> *Yes!* found it,* OH!!* hang on a bit someone has filled it with fuses, no problem they are coming out easily. Spot on thanks. :lol:


like it :lol:


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

CapoGT said:


> 12snowy said:
> 
> 
> > Under the driver seat, as specified if ordered as optional extra.
> ...


Those compt fitted as storage options are near useless.


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

hope88 said:


> The secret compartment will pop up if you:
> 1) Put ignition to ON but do NOT start the engine
> 2) Hold both the open fuel cap + boot release button for exactly 5 seconds
> 3) Quickly cycle ignition OFF and ON twice
> ...


i tried this and activated the ejector seat :? ...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

mr gee said:


> CapoGT said:
> 
> 
> > 12snowy said:
> ...


You mean the storage pack? Why is it useless?

I hate that the TT has no lids on the storage in the doors and the middle section. I was used to the Cayman S to have lids and i had so many items in there and out of sight.

Can this storage under the seat be retro fitted by Audi locally? Do I just buy and put or needs fitting?


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

vlastan said:


> You mean the storage pack? Why is it useless?


I have this option, I would not say that it is useless, I would however, say that it is not good value for money


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

the most annoying thing is losing the storage pocket under and to the right of the steering wheel from the mki to the mkii.

seems a pointless omission and a pita when you are used to having it.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

MXS said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the storage pack? Why is it useless?
> ...


+1

I keep my sunglasses in the one below the drivers seat together with a couple of packets of Fishermans Friends to which I am addicted


----------



## mrtrendvampire (Sep 21, 2011)

hahahahah, cant believe some people tried it!


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

mrtrendvampire said:


> hahahahah, cant believe some people tried it!


Oh, you'd be surprised, the number of mugs there are on here.

.............Some wierd ideas of humour, too - if you know what that is. :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

My last coupe had decent under-seat storage bins that pretty much went all the way back. I gather the TT seat bins are maybe big enough for sunglasses and not much else.  I'd quite like a net in the passenger footwell but my dealer's not too hot on things like that and never did tell me it it was possible without taking the console to bits. :roll:


----------



## Harvester (Aug 24, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> ...... I'd quite like a net in the passenger footwell but my dealer's not too hot on things like that ............


When i ordered my Coupe,....I said to the dealer "I'd quite like *a net* in the passenger footwell"...he looked shocked,....my wife slapped me and Annette the receptionist stormed out!! :?


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

When I asked the dealer for mine, he laughed, my wife cried and the receptionist pi$$ed herself


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> I'd quite like a net in the passenger footwell but my dealer's not too hot on things like that and never did tell me it it was possible without taking the console to bits. :roll:


The net is less useful than the under seat storage.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

So cargo net meets pen holder then. I suspect the cost:benefit ratio's rather cack in that case! :lol:


----------

